

Piano emulator in HTML5 - Mpdreamz
http://mpdreamz.github.com/html5-piano/

======
mikepurvis
What about this requires canvas? Seems like it could be done very simply with
just divs (and audio elements, of course).

------
kreddor
Here is another amusing alternative made using youtube:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD-sSolVDiY>

------
vladikoff
Crashes my Chrome OS (beta channel) browser tab, though when it loaded once
there was no sound.

~~~
Mpdreamz
Thank you, I'm using 12.0.742.122 myself but i doubt its chrome rather this
thing not being memory profiled at all just yet.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
No probs with it on FF Nightly (6.0a1 2011-04-22).

------
xpaulbettsx
This is cool, but I don't know on what planet "C, Eb, F#" is a major chord.
Seems to be off by a half-step (i.e. should be C, E, G)?

~~~
rednum
Yes, the major should be (C E G). (C Eb F#) looks like a C dimnished, though I
think it would be better written as (C Eb Gb).

~~~
xpaulbettsx
True - for some reason I have this affinity to certain notes being sharp and
certain ones being flat (i.e. F# > Gb, but Eb > D#), even though the rule is
that it should be consistent based on the key.

------
paulbjensen
An amusing alternative:

<http://sweetmusicapp.com>

------
rl41
Didn't freeze for my Opera 11.50. Great job, I like musical tools this this a
lot!

------
aw3c2
Completely froze Opera 11.50 for me.

